# Der Nobelgarten



## Nesata (13. März 2008)

hallo zusammen,

anbei eine kurzinfo. im eventkalender steht "Der Nobelgarten" an. 



> Das Nobelgartenfest wird seit langer Zeit von den Völkern Azeroths gefeiert
> und wurde kürzlich auch von den Mitgliedern der Horde übernommen.
> An diesem feierlichen Tag verstecken die Adligen und Fürsten des Landes für gewöhnlich Münzen,
> Süßigkeiten und gelegentlich auch kleine Schätze in kleinen bemalten Eiern, die wie Wildblumen aussehen.
> ...



freunde der nebenschauplaetze werden ihr vergnuegen finden. 

du findest solche events doof? wie sagte es Mr. T so schoen: "Shut up, fool" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruesse 
Nes


----------



## Monyesak (13. März 2008)

oh eier suchen ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Nesata schrieb:


> du findest solche events doof? wie sagte es Mr. T so schoen: "Shut up, fool"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich etwas doof finde, bin ich also ein Idiot und verpflichtet die Klappe zu halten?
Alles klar....


----------



## Lokibu (13. März 2008)

Hab mich schon gefragt, wann das "Osterfest" beginnt.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

gibts da war für 70er


----------



## Wynd (13. März 2008)

eine weitere WoW-festlichkeit, die ich nicht verstehe (ebenso wie das mondfest). warum heißt das "nobelgarten"? ein übersetzungs-quatsch? und sind die schoko-snacks die man finden kann wirklich brauchbar? warum sollte man mehr als 3 eier suchen? ich seh den sinn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

falls jemand den sinn des mondfestes kennt - bitte erklärts gleich kurz mit, ja? beteiligt sich daran jemand? gibts wirklich spieler die diese ahnen-marken sammeln?

(winterhauch und valentinstag fand ich ganz nett. wegen der pets ^^. gibt s vielleicht bei der eiersuche auch was ganz tolles, dass ich bisher nur nicht gefunden habe :-O?)


----------



## HobbyTwinker (13. März 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> [...]gibts wirklich spieler die diese ahnen-marken sammeln?[...]


ich! denn ich wollte unbedingt diesen schwarzen anzug für unsere gildentreffen haben.


----------



## Ymenia (13. März 2008)

Das Osterfest ist bisher immer an mir vorbeigerauscht dazu kann ich nichts sagen, aber zum Mondfest:

Ich sammle die Marken nur wenn mir einer von denen über den Weg läuft....oder umgekehrt. Es gibt ein wenig Ruf bei der Allianz. Außerdem spart man sich mit dem Mondfest für kleinere Chars den Umweg durch die Höhle der Holzschlundfeste, weil man direkt hinporten kann.
In Moonglade kann man dann die Münzen eintauschen gegen ein scheußliches Kleidchen oder einen Hosenanzug, Rezepte dafür oder was zum naschen. Außerdem gibt es da noch eine Raidquest, für die man das Ungeheuer im/am (?) See legen muss. Die Belohnung ist ein wenig lächerlich aber es macht Spaß.

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8868

So und nun zur anderen Frage, Wynd: Hast du nicht als Kind auch Ostereier gesucht und fandest es toll? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (13. März 2008)

ich hör schon wieder die flames: "ey du spacko das war mein ei, ich ficke deine mudda wenn du mir nich die sachn giefst die drin warnen"


----------



## Cyberhool (13. März 2008)

das einzige was mich daran stoert ist, dass man rl feste ziemlich genau in die wow welt uebertraegt und das meist auch noch bei kirchlichen feiertagen. Ich finde Events gut, aber es muss kein Eiersuchen zu Ostern sein, und auch keine Tannenbaeume zu Weihnachten. Wenn man schon eine Fantasy Welt erschaffen will, sollte man auch nicht solch rl-brauchtum übernehmen.


----------



## Nesata (13. März 2008)

Cyberhool schrieb:


> [...]Wenn man schon eine Fantasy Welt erschaffen will, sollte man auch nicht solch rl-brauchtum übernehmen.



ansich hast du schon recht, aber das ist unter anderem auch marketing von blizz. gerade an feiertagen hat man doch schoen viel zeit und es ist im interesse von blizz, dass du schoen viel deiner freizeit ingame verbringst.

zum mondfest kann ich nur sagen, dass es bis letztes jahr schoene schneiderrezepte gegeben hat.
gerade fuer rp-anlaesse sehr schoen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21722
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21723


----------



## b1ubb (13. März 2008)

uf schon wieder epics 4free !!!

naja !


----------



## Wynd (13. März 2008)

danke an die erklärer!



Illùriel schrieb:


> So und nun zur anderen Frage, Wynd: Hast du nicht als Kind auch Ostereier gesucht und fandest es toll? ^^



klaaar! aber ich behaupte mal, dass die kids die spaß an sowas haben noch zu jung für WoW sind, oder? selbst die handelschannel-kiddies haben daran vermutlich nicht viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich würde mir einfach ein wenig mehr sinn wünschen, wenn denn solche events stattfinden. es gibt ja vermutlich keinen guten grund länger als 5 minuten mit der eiersuche zu befassen, oder doch?

(den reiter zu halloween fand ich auch ganz nett, fällt mir gerade ein.)


----------



## Tirkari (13. März 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> falls jemand den sinn des mondfestes kennt - bitte erklärts gleich kurz mit, ja? beteiligt sich daran jemand? gibts wirklich spieler die diese ahnen-marken sammeln?


Sinn ingame:
Abwechslung, nette Ausgehkleider (für in der Stadt stehen, für Bankchars oder für Rollenspieler), lustiges Feuerwerk (auch als Ingirezepte - Funitems), Ruf bei allen Fraktionen der Horde/Allianz (praktisch, wenn einem noch ein bißchen für ehrfürchtig fehlt fürs Mount)
Sinn outgame: 
Chinesisches Neujahrsfest (deshalb auch so viel Feuerwerk)



Wynd schrieb:


> ich würde mir einfach ein wenig mehr sinn wünschen, wenn denn solche events stattfinden. es gibt ja vermutlich keinen guten grund länger als 5 minuten mit der eiersuche zu befassen, oder doch?


Naja, du findest Minipets bei Valentin und Winterhauch sinnvoll, Süßigkeiten suchen oder lustige Kleidung bekommen nicht, andere wiederum finden Minipets vielleicht doof.
Sieh das Event doch nicht als "Blizzard bastelt und da schon wieder so ein Event, dann sind sie aber auch verpflichtet, das sinnvoll (was auch immer das genau für jeden heißen mag) zu machen" sondern als ein "Blizzard baut ab und zu mal etwas passend zu irdischen Feiertagen zum Spaß haben ein, obwohl sie das gar nicht tun müßten"


----------



## humanflower (13. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> uf schon wieder epics 4free !!!
> 
> naja !


 
Hmm? seit wann gibts bei dem Event Epics?
Hab gedacht da gäbe es nur so dämmliche Schokodinger zu finden die um die Hauptstädte spawnen?
Falls ich was verafft hab bitte klärt mich auf!


----------



## Suyou (13. März 2008)

Hmm also an sich nix gegen das Fest ich finde solche aktionen von Blizzard eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aber warum sollten sich Fürsten und Adlige so einer niederen aufgabe hingeben? ^^ Das ergiebt nicht viel  Sinn , sonst immer ein auf bösen arroganten Fürsten machen und jetzt Eier bemalen : O


----------



## b1ubb (13. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Hmm? seit wann gibts bei dem Event Epics?
> Hab gedacht da gäbe es nur so dämmliche Schokodinger zu finden die um die Hauptstädte spawnen?
> Falls ich was verafft hab bitte klärt mich auf!



man erinnert sich an halloWIEN !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (13. März 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gibts da war für 70er



nö.... nur was für Leute vom Lvl  17 und Lvl 36.

Alle andern müssen sich in die bereitgestellte Ecke stellen und warten bis es das erste mal ein 
Event gibt das alle betrifft....   O_o   

öööhm ja.


----------



## humanflower (13. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> man erinnert sich an halloWIEN !!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Axso XD jetzt raff ichs... okay hast recht... solche Events sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung wenigstens mal ne Abwechslung.... auch wenn Epic dropps bei diesem Reiter stark übertrieben waren.


----------



## Wynd (13. März 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Naja, du findest Minipets bei Valentin und Winterhauch sinnvoll, Süßigkeiten suchen oder lustige Kleidung bekommen nicht, andere wiederum finden Minipets vielleicht doof.
> Sieh das Event doch nicht als "Blizzard bastelt und da schon wieder so ein Event, dann sind sie aber auch verpflichtet, das sinnvoll (was auch immer das genau für jeden heißen mag) zu machen" sondern als ein "Blizzard baut ab und zu mal etwas passend zu irdischen Feiertagen zum Spaß haben ein, obwohl sie das gar nicht tun müßten"



da hast du dich ja sehr auf das mondfestbezogen. stimmt aber: die meisten finden dann doch noch was "nützliches" um daran teilzunehmen. müssen ja nicht immer epixx sein. die kriegt man ja eh schon überall hinterher geschmissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

hier gehts um die nobelgarten-aktion! ich bleibe dabei: die eiersuche IST sinnlos. da gibt s von mir auch keine dankbaren worte dass sich die großen blizz-götter ein bisschen ihrer kostbaren zeit nehmen um mir & hansi mc casualgamer den tag zu versüßen. hello?!?!? ich zaaaahle für neue inhalte (wenn möglichst bitte MIT sinn dahinter *g*!)!!!


----------



## White-Frost (13. März 2008)

Also ich kann hier teilweise mit Wynd übereinstimmen. Ich hab n gutes halbes jahr gw gespielt und von dort feste auch mitbekommen. Also dass es sinnlos is is ja irgendwo klar es soll ein wenig abwechslung bieten und die feiertage verschönern des is ja mal ganz klar du wirst durch schneebälle und ostereier niemals arthas töten. Aber mit ihrer abneigung dagegen kanni ch ihr zu stimmen in gw gabs bei den festen noch so kleine minispiele wo man bg mässig wettrennen macht oder ähnliches sowas geht wow feiertagen ab find ich. Ich mein schaut euch die letzten 2 tage an valentinstag mondfest die mondfest marken hat man im vorbeigehen mitgenommen und ganz ehrlich hat wer beim valentinstag mehr gemacht wie die quest bzw. die pet vernarrten so lange bis se den kupido hatten ich glaube nicht solche kleine minispiele würden es wirklich schön auffrischen da kann man sich auch mal auf sowas freuen und sich auch mal beschäftigen mit aber die wow feiertage sind doch lasch.


----------



## Tirkari (14. März 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> da hast du dich ja sehr auf das mondfestbezogen.


Du hattest nach dem Mondfest gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wynd schrieb:


> hello?!?!? ich zaaaahle für neue inhalte (wenn möglichst bitte MIT sinn dahinter *g*!)!!!


Nee, du zahlst für Serverbetrieb- und Wartung und für Sachen wie GMs etc. 
Und neue Inhalte gibts doch auch genug (siehe 2.4)
Nobelgarten und andere Events sind keine neuen Inhalte sondern einfach nur nette Gimicks für Spieler, die sich an sowas freuen können.

@ White-Frost und Vergleich mit GW-Events und Wunsch/Forderung nach Minispielen:
Hast du hier doch auch, nicht bei jedem Event, aber wenn bei GW nicht deutlich mehr dazu gekommen sind (hab kurz vor Release von Nightfall aufgehört), hat WoW aber auch viel mehr Events als GW, Braufest zB (da waren es gleich mehrere Spiele: Fässer holen, Marktschreier und geplant ja eigentlich auch die Dunkelzwerge, die leider verbuggt waren) oder Süderstade vergiften (als Hordler) bzw entgiften (als Ally) an Halloween.
Was vielleicht noch nett wäre, wären solche Spezial-BGs, wie sie es bei Guild Wars zB an Weihnachten mal gab mit der Schneeballarena, aber andererseits hab ich den Eindruck, es gibt bei den WoW-Events mehr Quests - was dann beides auch jeweils gut zu den Spielen passt, GW ist ja doch deutlich PvP-lastiger als WoW, während hier PvE mehr bietet (bzw geboten hat, wie gesagt, kenne GW nur bis zur Open-Beta von Nightfall)


Aber eins ist bei beiden Spielen auf jeden Fall gleich:
Da denken sich die Spieldesigner als nettes kleines Extra für die Spieler mehr oder weniger lustige Events aus, die auf den Spielfortschritt keinen oder kaum (Epics an Halloween, eher unnötig, wie ich finde) Auswirkungen haben, sondern nur etwas Spaß und Abwechslung bringen sollen, und was machen die Spieler in Foren? Maulen, warum nicht auch noch nen Haufen andere Sachen dabei gemacht wurden, weil das Event doch so, wie es jetzt sei, total doof sei oder sinnlos usw.
Find ich schade, daß man sich nicht einfach an diesen Events freuen kann oder wenn sie einem nicht zusagen, sie ignoriert, sondern daß sofort irgendwelche Forderungen kommen.


----------

